# SPRING BREAK @ Wyndham Ocean Walk - 4 nights for $399



## 55plus (Feb 25, 2014)

▄▀▄▀▄ *SPRING BREAK @ Wyndham Ocean Walk: March 18-22, 2014*
We have 4 nights in a one bedroom condo (w/o balcony). Sleeps 4, fully equipped in Daytona Beach on the Beach. Free onsite secure parking.

*$399 for 4 nights - it breaks down to $25 per night /per person*.

We have 3 of these - all the same....

•Must be 21 years old to check-in
•No pets - service animals are allowed
•A credit card is required at check-in for security deposit
•Check in time is 4:00 PM, check out time 10:00 AM

ADDRESS
Daytona Beach at Ocean Walk
300 North Atlantic Avenue
Daytona Beach, FL 32118


----------



## 55plus (Feb 27, 2014)

*▄▀▄▀▄ 1 was Rented - 2 are Remaining*

▄▀▄▀▄ *One has been rented - we have 2 remaining...*


----------



## Dappa5 (Mar 14, 2014)

I will take one if still available, looking for a 2br but 1br is ok


----------

